# Yo!



## Calico Girl (Mar 23, 2007)

Yo everybody! I'm Calico Girl, or Calico for short. And the pleasure's all yours!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Nice to have ya here! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Calico girl  . I hope you have some kitty pics to post up for us? :wink:


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to The Cat Forum!


----------



## Calico Girl (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanx for welcoming me! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Calico


----------

